# whats it going to be?



## midlifekrisiz

waiting on son in law to order and wire up lights for the lumber shed so started another project....but this time I am not going to say what it is going to be. 

some sort of deck with legs



getting better at making boards look old and worn


----------



## golfermd

freight station or freight platform?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

golfermd said:


> freight station or freight platform?


nope


----------



## sstlaure

A Dock?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

sstlaure said:


> A Dock?


nope


----------



## Hellgate

A cabin?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Hellgate said:


> A cabin?


nope


----------



## Ml-toys

Deck/patio for house or food type place


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Ml-toys said:


> Deck/patio for house or food type place


nope


----------



## raleets

Step stool for kids to look at the train layout?


----------



## Ml-toys

The only thing else i can imagine is a boardwalk


----------



## midlifekrisiz

guess I will have to do some more work on it this weekend


----------



## midlifekrisiz

got some more work done friday night.





then some more saturday













by now you should know that this is going to be a crane of some sort.



keep checking the wallmart and Micheal's jewelry making areas.


a bit of chain, a clasp(part of it removed) and a thread spool and you have the makings of a winch barrel 



some bracing





yes it pivots for display











some more tomorrow from this evenings bit of work.


----------



## DonR

Great work. Looks good.

But, for a while there, in some of the 
pics, I was kinda thinking you were going weird,
I was seeing the makings of an old French guillotine. 

Don


----------



## midlifekrisiz

thanks Don;

I kinda thought that someone would think guillotine with that one pic lol

here are a couple more for you


parts needed for support ropes



having raised 3 daughters I acquired a few jewelry making skills



support ropes in place





picked this little gem of a hand drill (along with 8 micro drill bits) up for $20 at a kids toy store that has a small section for models....perfect for pre-drilling the holes for the bolts.



the start of the drive piston for the winch



going to have to extend the deck


----------



## midlifekrisiz

please tell me that this still looks proportionate


----------



## midlifekrisiz

ok this is it for today....


----------



## cole226

krisiz,
busy little log dock u got going on there:thumbsup:
on ur early "what is it" post i was thinking pile driver, and thinking wouldn't that be something u don't see everyday.

ur crane and winch are looking good. i like ur rope work.:smilie_daumenpos:

i think i would go with wire rope cable on the boom and winch, and use the chain for log car tie downs and log rigging. just my thought

i think proportions are staying in line. keep pics coming:appl:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

cole226 said:


> krisiz,
> i think i would go with wire rope cable on the boom and winch, and use the chain for log car tie downs and log rigging. just my thought
> 
> i think proportions are staying in line. keep pics coming:appl:


Thanks;
I am going to replace the chain on the winch just have to find something that looks like cable.


----------



## cole226

how about heavy fish line. the black old fashion stuff like for ice fish tip ups. not mono
or butcher twine, or contractor string.:dunno:
i know one of them has the wrap like wire rope instead of braided.

u could pull thru oily, greasy rag to color. or stain. try to keep that wrap texture


----------



## midlifekrisiz

cole226 said:


> how about heavy fish line. the black old fashion stuff like for ice fish tip ups. not mono
> or butcher twine, or contractor string.:dunno:
> i know one of them has the wrap like wire rope instead of braided.
> 
> u could pull thru oily, greasy rag to color. or stain. try to keep that wrap texture


I think I am going to go with the rope that i have used for the support guides....seems to be the right size and looks good when i put in a short piece last night.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Mr. Stockwell gave me some pointers a wile back on making stone stuff from foam meat trays.

picking up paint for this tonight.

diesel fired area under boiler


----------



## Model Train Structures

Do you drill those pieces of wood to prevent them from splitting? Nice work!

D.A.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

I did drill all the holes where the bolts (pins) are.....took very little time to do.

got the stone work painted last night.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

at the end where the stone work is do you guys think that I beams would look better or just stick with the black wood that is there now supporting the piston?


----------



## DonR

Interested in the technique you used on the foam meat
trays. Do you use some 'stylus' to make the stone mortar joints?

That could be used, also, to make concrete block buildings or 
concrete block wall fencing.

Don


----------



## DonR

Interested in the technique you used on the foam meat
trays. Do you use some 'stylus' to indent the stone mortar joints?

That could be used, also, to make concrete block buildings or 
concrete block wall fencing.

Don


----------



## midlifekrisiz

DonR said:


> Interested in the technique you used on the foam meat
> trays. Do you use some 'stylus' to make the stone mortar joints?
> 
> That could be used, also, to make concrete block buildings or
> concrete block wall fencing.
> 
> Don


actually I used a dull #2 pencil to scribe the lines...start on left side and work your way accross on first bottom row and repeat untill you run out of room ...took a couple trys to get it but i think it came out great


----------



## cole226

I BEAMS OR TIMBERS

i'd say your choice. either would look good.:dunno:
looking at photos of old steam donkeys it looks like the boiler sits right on the timbers


----------



## midlifekrisiz

cole226 said:


> I BEAMS OR TIMBERS
> 
> i'd say your choice. either would look good.:dunno:
> looking at photos of old steam donkeys it looks like the boiler sits right on the timbers


Well i have seen a few pics of the old steam donkys sitting on timbers.....was waiting for someone to say "your hot boiler is sitting on timbers and will catch on fire"

so that is why i asked lol

will stick with the timbers (seeing as they are there already)


----------



## midlifekrisiz

ok so I didn't stick to the timbers for the boiler but I did get a better result I think with what I decided on today.

took out one of the beams and moved it over so that the boiler could lay on its side on it's fire box.
used an old hobby knife handle for the stack and ran a couple of lines (didn't go all out on this part as it will be at the back of the layout tucked against the mountain)



supported the piston with two pieces of 1/2 I beam



turned out not to bad I think



added a couple of things to the diesel tank

a fill cap, gauge & ladder


----------



## midlifekrisiz

one more with the fuel line attached


----------

